# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Olympia Electronics - Θέση στο εργαστήριο έρευνας και ανάπτυξης νέων προιόντων

## gsmaster

*Θέση*

Embedded software developer από την εταιρεία  Olympia Electronics 
*Περιγραφή Θέσης*

H Olympia Electronics ιδρύθηκε το 1979 από τους Νικόλαο Λακασά και Παναγιώτη Αρβανιτίδη. Η εταιρεία δραστηριοποιείται στην ανάπτυξη καινοτόμων ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων ασφαλείας χρησιμοποιώντας τεχνολογία αιχμής. Το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό της Olympia Electronics ανέρχεται στους 201 εργαζόμενους με 10% στο Τμήμα Έρευνας & Ανάπτυξης και αποτελεί τη μεγαλύτερη αμιγώς ελληνική παραγωγική μονάδα ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων ασφαλείας. Ιδιαίτερα δυναμική είναι η παρουσία της σε περισσότερες από 72 χώρες του εξωτερικού.Για την στελέχωση του τμήματος έρευνας και ανάπτυξης, η εταιρεία αναζητά developers για την σχεδίαση και υλοποίηση νέων κατασκευών-συστημάτων ασφαλείας που απευθύνονται στην παγκόσμια αγορά. Η στελέχωση αφορά τις εγκαταστάσεις της εταιρείας στην Μεθωνη Πιερίας. 
*Οι υποψήφιοι θα πρέπει να διαθέτουν*
*Απαραίτητα*

Πολύ καλή γνώση προγραμματισμού μικροελεγκτών 8 και 32-bit σε γλώσσα C. (κατά προτίμηση ARM STM-32)Εξοικείωση με τις τεχνικές αποσφαλμάτωσης προγραμμάτων μικροελεγκτών (software debugging).Καλή γνώση ηλεκτρονικών. (Αναλογικών και ψηφιακών)Πολύ καλή γνώση αγγλικών. 
*Επιθυμητά (σε τεχνικό επίπεδο)*

Χειρισμός  εργαστηριακών οργάνων μέτρησης, όπως: πολύμετρο, παλμογράφος, γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων κλπ.Εξοικείωση με τις τεχνικές προγραμματισμού BareMetal/FreeRTOS.Εξοικείωση με τεχνικές αποσφαλμάτωσης κυκλωμάτων (hardware debugging). 
*Επιθυμητά (σε εκπαιδευτικό-λειτουργικό επίπεδο)*

Ευελιξία και ταχύτητα στην περάτωση εργασιών.Multitasking στην εργασία. (Agile Development)Ομαδικό πνεύμα και προθυμία για εκμάθηση νέων τεχνικών.Τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια εμπειρία σε αντίστοιχη θέση. 
*Παρέχονται*

Εξαιρετικό εργασιακό περιβάλλον και αποδοχές.Προοπτικές εξέλιξης σε μια δυναμικά αναπτυσσόμενη Ελληνική εταιρεία.Πληρη  ασφάλιση.

www.olympia-electronics.gr
Τηλ: 23530 51200
email: r-d@olympia-electronics.gr

----------

antonis_p (19-12-19), 

mikemtb (18-12-19)

----------

